# HSU VTF-1 BASH amp Repair..



## The_Nephilim

Hey all,

I just found this DIY Section. WEll I had fixed my BASH Amplifier in a HSU VTF-1 Subwoofer. I had took it to a local music shop where the owner does repairs and asked for some help and he pointed out the part that may need to be replaced..Well I went home and checked it and the 1 IRF540 was dead..

Now HE stated to just change ALL 4 of those mosfets??

WEll there are 4 on the board. Now I was wondering would ALL 4 Really need to be replced as I changed 2 and it works fine right now..I may go back in and resolder the 1 thing I had to patch up if I can find the correct part....

Here are the parts I replaced:

1. IRF540 Mosfet
2. U1520..This was not bad I just replced it??

So there are 2 IR1540 and 2 U1520's on the board should ALL these be repalced?? As of now the Subwoofer is working fine after I replced those 2 parts.

Now The part I broke off was a push on male connector with pins on one end to get soldered to the Circuit board and a pushon male connector on the other end.. Does anyone know the name of this part,?? it was a power connector...


----------



## robbo266317

Normally you only replace the faulty devices as requires. If another one blows then I would consider replacing all four.

As for the connector, can you get us a pic of it. Most power connectors are available in the Molex range. Do a search to see if one matches.


----------



## The_Nephilim

well I since lost the part so no pics but it is a male spade connector with 2 pins to get soldered to the Circuit board..


----------



## The_Nephilim

I found the part and ordered it should be here in a few days.. I thank you for letting me know about the other parts I kinda figured only the bad need be replaced..

So about 2 weeks later and the subwoofer continues to work.. I guess that was the part that was bad and it fixed it .. Now I just need to fix that Spade connector I broke off accidentely so I won't have to worry about it blowing another part in the amp if it comes off..


----------

